
Oh, The Methods You’ll Compose - hanszeir
http://www.augusttechgroup.com/tim/blog/2011/05/12/oh-the-methods-youll-compose/
======
virmundi
I like the general idea. The rhyme scheme is a bit off in places but not too
bad.

